# Drysnap Underdeck Lawsuit



## AntonioCrespo (Dec 20, 2007)

I am being sued by a customer that claims that the Drysnap product I installed has leaked since day one. I think this product is over rated. Has anyone ever installed this product with the same results?
Thanks...


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow sorry to hear that, that is a pretty hard first post. If it has been a problem for someone else I am sure they will respond...


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Your being sued, that's it? Customer never contected you between the time you finished the job and serving you with court papers?

Who spec'd the product? you or customer request

Anyone contacted the place of purchase/manufacturer? Was it installed as per manufacturer installation instructions?

I think you need to expand on this lawsuit and the project details


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Doesn't that stuff say right on the box that its not 100% weather proof?


----------



## AntonioCrespo (Dec 20, 2007)

*yes yes and yes*

I did go back to installation and tried twice to remedy the situation. No where on the box does it say anything about leaking.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=311565&postcount=4


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well Bone, that's about a wrap on this subject...

Antonio...customers suing you, bring both the distributor and manufacturer into the lawsuit with you, your lawyer will know what to do. Good Luck


----------



## AntonioCrespo (Dec 20, 2007)

*This is great responce*

I think this product is over rated and I think I stand a good chance


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Now sure if this matters or not. I looked at their 'gutter' specs and they were reccommending that DIY junk you see at big-box stores. Same joints, same leaky sealants, etc. Nothing a contractor would want to install.

But the ' Drysnap' system looks like it won't work to me. I'd have to be there during an install to pass judgement. Looks like it'd be nearly impossible to keep it from damming up.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

amerimax said:


> • DrySnapTM Products are designed, recommended, and
> warranted only for use in under-deck water drainage, and
> do not provide any structural support. Because it is
> impossible for us to know the purposes for which you
> ...


in a nutshell, drysnap only gaurentees the product to be free of material defects, and is "effective" (very loose & subjective) under "ordinary" weather conditions

drysnap has done a nice job of isolating themselves from their junk product since there is no way to inspect/determine proper installation, removal and reinstallation voids the warrenty. 

drysnap is about as worthless as t!t$ on a bull


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

I installed Drysnap once, and I'm not sure if I'll do it again. The client was pleased with it, and hasn't complained that it's not working but it was a real PITA to install. 

I am curious where they say it's leaking from? I have a hard time believing it would leak where the panels attach together. Did they tell you where it's leaking? 

Kevin


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> in a nutshell, drysnap only gaurentees the product to be free of material defects, and is "effective" (very loose & subjective) under "ordinary" weather conditions
> 
> drysnap has done a nice job of isolating themselves from their junk product


I'm no lawyer, but I do know that there are laws against marketing a product for a certain use if it doesn't actually serve that purpose. All they would have to do though...is show proof that if the product is properly installed on a "normal" deck that it works. In my experience it did...though you did have to jump through some real hoops to make sure it would work. The devil was in the details.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Don't forget to contact your own insurance company.*

*That is what product liability insurance is for.*

I dropped the ball on that big time, with an American Cemwood roofing product back in 1993. I waited too long before I was informed that they were liable for the products and all legal representation costs, with their lawyers though. Staff out resourced lawyers have a legal obligation to represent YOU and not the insurance company, and from one other experience, I would say they did a very good job, at no cost to me, except possibly an increase in premiums, but shop that around for the next year anyways.

Ed


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> *Don't forget to contact your own insurance company.*
> 
> *That is what product liability insurance is for.*
> 
> ...


 
I second that idea!.. Review your policy rules to read first if they cover anything then contact. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Pin (Feb 26, 2008)

*DrySnap*



AntonioCrespo said:


> I am being sued by a customer that claims that the Drysnap product I installed has leaked since day one. I think this product is over rated. Has anyone ever installed this product with the same results?
> Thanks...


 
I have installed many of these. Where is the system leaking?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

King Pin said:


> I have installed many of these. Where is the system leaking?


 According to Drysnap?

Anywhere it can.


----------



## DennisG (Feb 24, 2008)

*DrySnap Leaking - Lawsuit?*

Since last year I have installed a few of these systems. If done properly the chance of a leak is somewhat remote. The biggest issue I've had is at the drip line where the rain runs into a gutter. The system has a tendancy to allow the water to run back, on the outside of the panel, and then drip down. It's just surface tension that causes this. We normally run a bead of Flashmate about 1" along the panels edge. This creates a drip edge. The water stops at this point and falls into the gutter.

If you have leaks in the seams, the most likely reason is the product was not snapped together properly. I usually use a garden hose to check the panels after installing 4-5 panels. Best to find a leak early rather then after then entire job is up.

The other area that may have a minor "leak" is along the house. Even with flashing, there is a possiblility that a small amount of water will run along the side of the wall. I always tell clients that it is most likely that water is leaking between the ledger board and the home. It rarely happens, but I have seen it.

I'd contact the local rep/distributor and have them come out to the site and see what's going on. They should be able to give you a reason and how to fix it. Call them and tell them what's going on. I'd guess that they aren't aware of your problem.


----------



## DennisG (Feb 24, 2008)

*DrySnap Followup*

Any resolution?? I'm curious since I install these systems and don't want this kind of headache!! What has been worked out? Did the mfg rep ever look at it? Is your customer happy?

What was the problem? Since you had posted this back in Dec. and I think you are located in a colder area I wondered if you had some icing or damning going on??


----------



## frostfamily4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Underdeck Drainage Systems*

I am curious to know the outcome as well. We have been installing an Aluminum underdeck system from Mason Corporation. It works well, but the aluminum is so expensive, we have been looking at DrySnap as a lower cost option for some of our customers. 

In my experience, the biggest part of the job is the preparation work with flashing all around the edges of the deck. That work looks to be the same no matter what system you use. I love the tip on the drip edge, I'll remember that if we end up going with the vinyl system. 

Thanks, 

Will


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i also did a drysnap job im not sure i like it either there were no problems but you have to be very careful with the perimiter details also there is no efective way to pull it down to clean the crap that is going to collect on top of the panels also you have to be very careful when you snap it onto the mounting blocks that you dont break the holding tab


----------



## frostfamily4 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I'll look for that holding tab.


frostfamily4


----------



## Unimog (Jul 23, 2010)

*Tom Valiante & Son, Inc.*



King Pin said:


> I have installed many of these. Where is the system leaking?


If you install this product increase the pitch. Debrie drops between the upper deck and causes damming which backs the water up and causes the standing water to leak through.
If you can get access to flush the panals that would work too.

In a cold climate the water forms ice and the weight causes the panals to buldge.


----------



## Unimog (Jul 23, 2010)

I too am being sued for a leak in Drysnap. We followed factory specs to the letter.


----------



## Terry Hill (Sep 19, 2021)

Kevin75 said:


> I installed Drysnap once, and I'm not sure if I'll do it again. The client was pleased with it, and hasn't complained that it's not working but it was a real PITA to install.
> 
> I am curious where they say it's leaking from? I have a hard time believing it would leak where the panels attach together. Did they tell you where it's leaking?
> 
> Kevin


The panels may, or in some cases will, eventually leak where they are snapped together and along the drip line. I agree, DrySnap has done a great job of isolating themselves from any liability, because they don’t inspect the installed product, and, if anything goes wrong, they don’t send out a claims adjuster, either; instead, they point the blame at the imprecise slope or the like. Well, who calculated and installed the slope? The deck DrySnap carpenter/installer who, probably, did a good job or the best job possible, at installing this product. How can leaking between the snapped panels be due to an inaccurate slope?


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

That would have been a valuable contribution to the thread, ten years ago.


----------

